# Rasta lion sig request



## Mr.Jones (Nov 4, 2007)

I need a sig of a rasta lion made with My nickname in the open space in the center.
sorry couldent figure out how to resize the pic

add any colors or effects u want, just make it look good. 
Rep and Cred will be given


----------

